# Most consistently good Shounen Currently?



## cbus05 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think one of the big problems with a lot of the shounen manga around right now is that they're highly inconsistent. In other words, they have one amazing arc that gets a lot of fan followers, then a lot of crappy arcs in between that amount to a whole lot of nothing.


Then on the other hand, there are some shounen right now that may not have that 1 amazing arc, but have a high volume of consistently good arcs. 


What do you guys vote on as the most consistently quality mangas out right now?


----------



## emROARS (Feb 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## green tea96 (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess I can't really judge since I don't read all of these series. But I think D. Gray Man and Reborn are always interesting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Of the ones on that list that I read, I'd say One Piece followed by FMA

That's not to say neither has their dull sides because they do (god damn Oda for Amazon Lily)

And lol veritas. That thing is horrendous


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 11, 2010)

Ignoring the HST.​
I'd say definetly Hunter X Hunter and Claymore. I haven't finished FMA, but it might be up there.


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2010)

The idea of consistency in HxH is laughable. Releases, art and quality dip up and down like a rollercoaster.

One Piece steadily increased from very boring to very interesting for me, so that wouldn't win it for me. I would go with Full Metal Alchemist and Claymore, two series for me that kept a consistently high quality arcs.


----------



## samnas (Feb 11, 2010)

Same here, i haven't read all the series, from what i read i would say Psyren and Reborn ...


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 11, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> The idea of consistency in HxH is laughable. Releases, art and quality dip up and down like a rollercoaster.



Sorry, I don't really read the low quality serialized versions. I follow Tankobons which have great art. You are right, though the quality is inconsistent since the series has gotten better over the years.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2010)

I should say OP, FMA and then Reborn


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

HxH when in serialization is consistently good. OP unfortunately has dipped in quality for me, and has become incredibly predictable. Naruto is just plain and utter shit now.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> HxH when in serialization is consistently good. OP unfortunately has dipped in quality for me, and has become incredibly predictable. Naruto is just plain and utter shit now.



This sums up my opinion.​


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

FMA and Psyren for me


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2010)

Psyren and one piece


----------



## krome (Feb 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist and Pysren.


----------



## c4nuclear (Feb 11, 2010)

where's the breaker? 

toriko, soul eater and beelzebub 4 me


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 11, 2010)

One Piece and FMA.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Fairy Tail needs more than one vote

Oh and Hunter X Hunter is doing good


----------



## Dagor (Feb 11, 2010)

One piece and Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 11, 2010)

*ONE PIECE*


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 11, 2010)

Why is _Gintama_ not on this list


----------



## Pipe (Feb 11, 2010)

I would go with FMA and One Piece


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 11, 2010)

One Piece, FMA.


----------



## Superbuu (Feb 11, 2010)

FMA then one piece.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> HxH when in serialization is consistently good. OP unfortunately has dipped in quality for me, and has become incredibly predictable. Naruto is just plain and utter shit now.


Whoa come on Op predictable can't agree with that.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't expect Luffy to punch Garp so easily and for Ace to be killed(still not sure if he is dead though.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 11, 2010)

uhntre hxuntre


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 11, 2010)

FMA wins for sure. There isnt a single chapter that wasnt good.

HxH and Psyren are also up there. HxH would be tied with FMA but it had some incredibly horrible art for a while that nearly made it unreadable.


----------



## Neelon (Feb 11, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> FMA wins for sure. There isnt a single chapter that wasnt good.
> 
> HxH and Psyren are also up there. HxH would be tied with FMA but it had some incredibly horrible art for a while that nearly made it unreadable.




What he said.
And I don't find One piece consistently good at all...


----------



## KBL (Feb 11, 2010)

fma and Hxh for me 

And lol @ One piece consistently good


----------



## Inugami (Feb 11, 2010)

Psyren always delivers .


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 11, 2010)

OP and HxH



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> fma and Hxh for me
> 
> And lol @ One piece consistently good



OP is consistenly good though...


----------



## Soulme (Feb 11, 2010)

FMA for me.....

and an honorable mention for psyren

stil haven't read OP


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> OP and HxH
> 
> 
> 
> OP is consistenly good though...


Not really the current arc has dragged on way too much


----------



## ragnara (Feb 11, 2010)

One Piece and Soul Eater for me.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 11, 2010)

maybe its just me but op hasnt been consistenly good, imo the first few arcs seemed repetitive and kinda boring, along with the skypiea arc which i thought that it was dragged on way to much and yes UsoppYusukeLuffy i kinda figured what will happen in this curent arc and it also seemed too dragged along..... *activates flame shield, cuz i kno everybody is going to call me a hater,even though i find op the 3rd most consistent manga out there*
imo i find fma and soul eater much more consistenly than op and maybe it's because they are monthly mangas and the mangakas have more time to make better chapters.  

Some of the shonens on this list don't deserve to be there, like veritas, which i gotta say that i enjoyed a lot when it began but without plot and characters developements its kinda boring and bland now and also bleach, fairy tail, naruto and kekkaishi and i don't really think i need to explain why they aren't consistent enough. 

Imo I would add worst, the breaker, gintama, bakuman and mago on this list instead of the others that i listed above.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2010)

FMA runs away with this, the best shonen out there at the moment.  I do have to say that it benefits tremendously by being a monthly manga as well as being very very near the end.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 11, 2010)

FMA for me, it's my fav currently running Shonen.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 11, 2010)

The obvious choice here is _Gintama_


----------



## Sen (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd say One Piece, the majority of the entire series was very good imo and I loved most of it.  Bleach/Naruto have a lot of highs/lows for me, as with a lot of fans I think.  

Katekyo Hitman Reborn, after about chapter 70, is extremely good until now for the most part to me, I've really enjoyed that manga.  

FMA is another one that has been very consistent too, I'd definitely say that it's been good for the majority of the series and can't remember anything that I really hated.  

So I'd probably say One Piece, KHR, and FMA.


----------



## 8 (Feb 11, 2010)

people forget battle angle alita is also a shonen. although certain online manga sites lable it as seinen.


----------



## Trick2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Overall from the list...

FMA, One Piece, HxH 
and Beelzebub is getting there really really fast...

Gintama is too godly, that's why


----------



## 8 (Feb 12, 2010)

nurarihyon no mago never gets mentioned 

awesome shonen manga with great and unique art. but somehow it always get overlooked. hopefully the upcoming anime change that.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 12, 2010)

fma psyren and beezlebub. psyren has an insane pace, beezlebub if fun and FMA is monthly so it has an edge but also is finishing so good chapters for forseeable future.


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 12, 2010)

MY fault for not adding Gintama to the list.


I would add Bakuman, but it didn't seem to fit the category of the rest of the mangas which are more "fight" based.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 12, 2010)

None. However, FMA is, imo, the closest to being consistent from the shonen that I read.


----------



## firefist (Feb 12, 2010)

For me, it would be One Piece then.
Didn't read FMA, HxH and Gintama yet.


----------



## Balalaika (Feb 12, 2010)

FMA imo. 10char


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 12, 2010)

Psyren never disappoints me.. my vote goes for that awesome underrated manga.


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 12, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Not really the current arc has dragged on way too much



Well FMA for me is consistent but isn't "good" as far as comparing it to OP, also doesn't have too many epic moments like OP does.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 12, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Well FMA for me is consistent but isn't "good" as far as comparing it to OP, also doesn't have too many epic moments like OP does.


Not saying One Piece isn't epic,It just keep dragging on sometimes especially this arc.Man I want to see Sanji and Zoro!

Luffy is cool but he really needs the strawhats with him IMO.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 12, 2010)

Toriko, Negima, Hxh, Fma, Soul eater, Psyren, Claymore dammit i forget vote all i said


----------



## Pompous (Feb 12, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> The obvious choice here is _Gintama_



Except the great thing about Gintama is it goes all over the place with inconsistent results. Arcs are usually short enough so when it's bad it's at least not drawn out forever. It's great and all but I wouldn't call it consistent.


8 said:


> people forget battle angle alita is also a shonen. although certain online manga sites lable it as seinen.


No it's not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2010)

Claymore, and Kenichi, which isnt on the list but still is awesome  I could read that every day of the week and not be bored


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2010)

gintama, fma and one piece


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2010)

The only series I never get tired of are One Piece and Hunter x Hunter, but they're far from consistent.

I'd say there's no such thing as a consistently good manga.

A series like Psyren or Soul Eater is always interesting, sure, but I can miss a chapter and not care.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 12, 2010)

FMA. Nothing else


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter then Psyren


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2010)

Even though they're not as good as they were, Claymore and Full Metal alchemist fit the bill on this one.

And maybe D. Grayman?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 12, 2010)

Gintama, One Piece, Sket Dance, Nurarihyon no Mago, Beelzebub, FMA, Mahou Sensei Negima!, Zettai Karen Children, Kongou Banchou, Claymore, HSDK.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

FMA
Psyren
Air gear
Claymore
Soul Eater
DGM
Reborn
Veritas
HXH


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 12, 2010)

In no particular order:

One Piece.
FMA.
Kekkaishi.
Soul Eater.
Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't go wrong with FMA. Voted One Piece too.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Feb 12, 2010)

one piece , fairy tail , kekkaishi , hxh , soul eater
d.gray-man being top


----------



## Tay (Feb 12, 2010)

D.gray-man and Gintama are the only series that I have not gotten tired of reading...


----------



## Superstars (Feb 12, 2010)

I laugh at the people voting for one piece. It's obvious those who voted for it has read the last arcs with it's eyes closed. Look how lame the war is right now.

Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist  and Naruto has been the best easily.


----------



## Hiruzen (Feb 12, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist. At least out of the ones I read


----------



## Teach (Feb 12, 2010)

One Piece and HxH.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 12, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I laugh at the people voting for one piece. It's obvious those who voted for it has read the last arcs with it's eyes closed. Look how lame the war is right now.
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist and *Naruto* has been the best easily.


No Just No

But I will agree this war wasn't really interesting and dragged on way too much


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 12, 2010)

fairy tale and bleach. the style never chenges so theyre very consistent. also fma.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 12, 2010)

OP, FMA. HXH when it's not on Hiatus is very good. Claymore? lol


----------



## KidTony (Feb 12, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I laugh at the people voting for one piece. It's obvious those who voted for it has read the last arcs with it's eyes closed. Look how lame the war is right now.
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist and Naruto has been the best easily.



the lame war arc is better than every single naruto arc in part 2 combined.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 12, 2010)

KidTony said:


> the lame war arc is better than every single naruto arc in part 2 combined.


Typical, the bias and fanboyism of this post is terrible.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

One Piece,FMA

Ignore Superstars he's a Narutard hence he has no idea what's he talking about.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Ignore Superstars he's a Narutard hence he has no idea what's he talking about.



Anyone that criticizes one piece isn't a narutard.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 12, 2010)

FMA, One Piece, and HxH


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 13, 2010)

If everyone who took this poll read Psyren I am nearly positive that it would win. It is consistently impressive and entertaining as well as intriguing. Not only that but the characters in the manga are acting CONSISTENTLY with there personalities. It is, I believe, the most consistent and non stereotypical out of the whole lot of them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Veritas, Beezlebub, Soul Eater, and Reborn for me


----------



## Jade (Feb 13, 2010)

OP, FMA and say Soul Eater and Psyren.


----------



## 8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pompous said:


> No it's not.


your right. i confused battle angle alita with jojo's bizarre adventure. must be because i read these two around the same time. jjba is the one that started off as shonen.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 13, 2010)

Tekken Chinmi  Legends.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Feb 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Typical, the bias and fanboyism of this post is terrible.



stop trolling brah.

you know the majority of people here like op over bleach and naruto, no need to start ANOTHER argument with your hating.

also, most shonen are awful (like naruto!), so compared to those OP is very consistent.

FMA however is the true winner.  The manga has no dull chapters or boring arcs that I can remember at the top of my head right now.


----------



## Safer Saviour (Feb 13, 2010)

One Piece, FMA. I still haven't gotten round to HxH, so I can't vote for it but I'm hearing good things.


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 13, 2010)

One Piece, HxH and Psyren.


And who the hell voted for Naruto and Bleach?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 13, 2010)

fma, though i voted hxh. why? why not?


----------



## Wade (Feb 13, 2010)

Slam Dunk       .


----------



## Amuro (Feb 13, 2010)

Toriko, FMA and One Piece.

I'd say HXH but togashi is a prick so no.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> One Piece, HxH and FMA.
> 
> And who the hell voted for Naruto and Bleach?



damn i forgot to vote for Bleach


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> And who the hell voted for Naruto and Bleach?



Someone who finds it consistent?


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2010)

FMA must be the best... it just is!!!!11!1!11!!!!oneone!23!21


----------



## Teach (Feb 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Anyone that criticizes one piece isn't a narutard.



But you are.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Justice will prevail
Brother
Prisoners from Impel Down
Great Whirlpool Pirate Squardo
One Man One Heart
The man who rocks the world
Oars Road
Have it your own damned vay
Bridge of Life
Execution Platform
The times they are changin
The name of the era is Whitebeard
One Piece 574

Every single week = Pure epicness.
Beelzebub is 2nd for me. Baby Beel is Huge Lmao !


----------



## Frieza (Feb 13, 2010)

One Piece and FMA... and looking at previous posts I am not the only one who shares that opinion.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 13, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> stop trolling brah.
> 
> you know the majority of people here like op over bleach and naruto, no need to start ANOTHER argument with your hating.
> 
> also, most shonen are awful (like naruto!), so compared to those OP is very consistent..



Your post holds no validity especially when you are trying to defend a post that stated One Piece war arc > all of Naruto part two.

That's "trolling" at it's finest.



			
				Teach said:
			
		

> But you are.


Nah, I show no partiality like you people. 
What's sucking is sucking and what is ballin is ballin.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 13, 2010)

OP ahead of FMA????? Blashmasy!


----------



## blux (Feb 13, 2010)

Definately FMA for me! Probably cause I haven't read OP yet  And FMA's winning


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 13, 2010)

The question is consistency, though. That's to say One Piece and Fullmetal Alchemist have never had uninteresting chapters.

...

Be honest...


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Typical, the bias and fanboyism of this post is terrible.



I'unno mang, The White beard wars may have been wack as phuck. But, part deux Naruto is on a league of it own when it comes to setting the bar in garbage. It's only surpassed by recent chapter of Bleach, which is the most ridiculous thing I've read to date. One Piece is hella overrated, but out of the HST. It's the best, which isn't saying much because HST hasn't been good in a while.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 13, 2010)

FMA and Claymore.

I found One Piece boring and annoying for the first several hundred chapters, and only continued reading because others urged me on, so... The later arcs are pretty good though.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 13, 2010)

There's plenty more off this list, but I would say FMA is the best for me right now.


----------



## Ctenomys argentinus (Feb 13, 2010)

naruto it's amazing much better than fail piece.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 13, 2010)

Ctenomys argentinus said:


> naruto it's amazing much better than fail piece.



Uh-Oh, Neg storm.​


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 13, 2010)

Ctenomys argentinus said:


> naruto it's amazing much better than fail piece.



We've got a comedian here.

what next? wan piss?


----------



## Zarquon (Feb 13, 2010)

FMA, Arakawa never seizes to amaze me. Some chapter may be...slightly less interesting than others, but it's just the way it is *shrugs*.


----------



## Ctenomys argentinus (Feb 13, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> We've got a comedian here.
> 
> what next? wan piss?



damn i should have went with that.

naruto is the deepest char around him and ichigo have best character development in any manga even kissxsis


----------



## Superstars (Feb 13, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I'unno mang, The White beard wars may have been wack as phuck. But, part deux Naruto is on a league of it own when it comes to setting the bar in garbage. It's only surpassed by recent chapter of Bleach, which is the most ridiculous thing I've read to date. One Piece is hella overrated, but out of the HST. It's the best, which isn't saying much because HST hasn't been good in a while.



Yes, jump ain't what it use to be, we agree on that much. However, stating one piece being the best is outright false. Filled with filler arcs and the currently boring war arc it's been a snorefest. 

Naruto has been much more entertaining with the Killer Bee vs Saskue, The Kage meeting, Pain invasion, Danzou vs Saskue. 

Bleach has been more entertaining than one piece since Aizen stepped through the door as well. Oda needs to step his game up and actually write battles on-panel and stop being so emo.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 13, 2010)

Hyperventilating over being dumped by your butt buddy is considered good character development?


----------



## Ctenomys argentinus (Feb 13, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Hyperventilating over being dumped by your butt buddy is considered good character development?



you dont read much manga do you


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

Ctenomys argentinus said:


> you dont read much manga do you



Naruto's been bawwing over sasuke way to fucking long, that's hardly good character development.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 13, 2010)

youguysitsatroll.jpg


----------



## Ctenomys argentinus (Feb 13, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Naruto's been bawwing over sasuke way to fucking long, that's hardly good character development.



exactly its amazing you guys wish rufi would hump zolos leg everywhere they went


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Yes, jump ain't what it use to be, we agree on that much. You stating one piece being the best is outright false. Filled with filler arcs and the currently boring war arc right now is a snorefest. Naruto has been much more entertaining with the Killer Bee vs Saskue, The Kage meeting, Pain invasion, Danzou vs Saskue. Bleach has been more entertaining than one piece since Aizen stepped through the door as well. Oda needs to step his game up and actually write battles on-panel and stop being so emo.



Naruto is garbage, not even gonna elaborate on it. Dropped the series years back, never looked back.

I just don't see how Bleach has been entertaining as of late, at least for me. Ignoring the snails pace pacing and the lack of content per chapter. Compared to One Piece where too many things happen every chapter. Bleach is the reverse, pretty much nothing happens every chapter. It's boring as phuck TBH.      

I also dislike Aizens prominence in the story now a days. He seems to be Kubo's pet character and generally comes off as stupidly overpowered. His personality never goes any where pass _"It's all according too plan"_. There is never any real suspense when it comes to him in the story because he always pulls out a trap card every time he's cornered. His latest antics involve:  Leaving the battlefield, Grabbing Hinamori, Place her where Hitsugaya will strike all while keeping up his Kyoka Suigetsu at the pace of the battle and ichigo stood their like an idiot with no dialougue other than: _"Guys. . .Guys. . .Guys"_. . .Oh, and since Shinji's Sakanade was active, he did all of the following reversed in his head. C'mon son, that's stupid.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> youguysitsatroll.jpg


Obviously


Ctenomys argentinus said:


> exactly its amazing you guys wish rufi would hump zolos leg everywhere they went



And, What?


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 13, 2010)

Ctenomys argentinus said:


> you dont read much manga do you



Why would I, it's a train wreck.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 13, 2010)

even naruto's supposedly good parts were mediocre, i can only imagine how dreadful the bad parts are.

i don't read OP btw.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> i don't read OP btw.



Your not missing much.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 13, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I just don't see how Bleach has been entertaining as of late, at least for me.


But it's funny!  It's ultra-predictable and takes itself way too seriously. I mean, did you see that chapter where one of the espadas turned into a giant insect? :rofl


----------



## illmatic (Feb 13, 2010)

Claymore should have more votes.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

_Kochira Katsushika-ku Kamearikouen-mae Hashutsujo_ still considered Shounen right, that shit always delivers!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 14, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Yes, jump ain't what it use to be, we agree on that much. However, stating one piece being the best is outright false. Filled with filler arcs and the currently boring war arc it's been a snorefest.
> 
> Naruto has been much more entertaining with the Killer Bee vs Saskue, The Kage meeting, Pain invasion, Danzou vs Saskue.
> 
> Bleach has been more entertaining than one piece since Aizen stepped through the door as well. Oda needs to step his game up and actually write battles on-panel and stop being so emo.



You're a liar.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fairy Tail isnt bad lately.


----------



## Moon (Feb 14, 2010)

FMA has never had a chapter I thought was bad or lacking. But it surely benefits from being monthly.

One Piece had a few chapters of filler and arcs I thought were either boring or just repeats of other arcs (travel to island, find oppressed person/people, kill the oppressor, repeat for great success) But with its length that is somewhat to be expected.

Other votes went to Beelzebub, which has yet to fail to make me laugh per chapter, and Soul Eater which I just couldn't think of a chapter I disliked personally. 

Have not read HxH.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 14, 2010)

FMA is clearly #1. It's really not even close.

after that...I guess One Piece. Although, I've only gotten really interested in the direction of the manga after the recent chapter. Prior to that I was pretty bored with the whole arc.

I haven't been that interested in HxH. Maybe it's because of all the breaks or maybe it's the whole Ant arc itself, I dunno.

Everything else I either haven't read or is obviously not worth mentioning.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't call HXH good precisely on the grounds that the creator shits on his audience .


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> I wouldn't call HXH good precisely on the grounds that the creator shits on his audience .



But, he still delivers a good story whenever he gets going. I honestly rather him write the story on his own terms then write a manga he does not enjoy. That could be the difference between a good story and a bad one.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 14, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Naruto is garbage, not even gonna elaborate on it. Dropped the series years back, never looked back.
> 
> I just don't see how Bleach has been entertaining as of late, at least for me. Ignoring the snails pace pacing and the lack of content per chapter. Compared to One Piece where too many things happen every chapter. Bleach is the reverse, pretty much nothing happens every chapter. It's boring as phuck TBH.
> 
> I also dislike Aizens prominence in the story now a days. He seems to be Kubo's pet character and generally comes off as stupidly overpowered. His personality never goes any where pass _"It's all according too plan"_. There is never any real suspense when it comes to him in the story because he always pulls out a trap card every time he's cornered. His latest antics involve:  Leaving the battlefield, Grabbing Hinamori, Place her where Hitsugaya will strike all while keeping up his Kyoka Suigetsu at the pace of the battle and ichigo stood their like an idiot with no dialougue other than: _"Guys. . .Guys. . .Guys"_. . .Oh, and since Shinji's Sakanade was active, he did all of the following reversed in his head. C'mon son, that's stupid.



No son, that's badass. Aizen isn't a dissapointment like many other so called characters in these other shonen. Aizen is living up to the buildup and hype. Kubo's pacing has always been this way, it's always been his style. It's stupid how people try to judge chapters off of "content lulz [Quantity]" and make claims that is why One Piece is so good. Yet none of it is ever rarely quality or nothing ever happens. Alot of characters busy doing nothing.

I find it laughable you tossed Naruto away and declare it all boring including the good battles it has.



			
				Champagne Supernova said:
			
		

> You're a liar.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Not doing your work and taking year long breaks does not a good mangaka make .


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Not doing your work and taking year long breaks does not a good mangaka make .



It doesn't have too, not for me at least.




Superstars said:


> No son, that's badass. Aizen isn't a dissapointment like many other so called characters in these other shonen.



Nah son, that's overpowered. The merit of a character ain't in his body count. What about his depth, personality, *flaws* and strengths? Bolded doesn't even apply to Aizen because he has no flaws. I mean he one shoted four captains in one go. His intelligence isn't even believable anymore, it's like he always has some trap card in reserve and nothing fazes him. Any and all planning or strategy against him has proven to be useless. It seems like the only way to beat him is Plot Kai something I had hoped I left behind back in Dragonball.




Superstars said:


> I find it laughable you tossed Naruto away and declare it all boring including the good battles it has.




In comparison to what manga? If you want good battles, read HXH [Made by The guy behind YuYu Hakusho] then compare it too Naruto. Worlds apart. . ._worlds_.



Superstars said:


> Aizen is living up to the buildup and hype. Kubo's pacing has always been this way, it's always been his style.



I'm not gonna front, you're right about this. I just think he can afford to make Aizen more vulnerable. I mean there are ways to make a character of that caliber vulnerable without compromising their character. Compare Aizen too Meryem from HXH, both are presented in the story as Godly characters that are above any and all the cast. But, that's where the similarities end.


----------



## krizma (Feb 14, 2010)

HxH definitely, so far FMA as well (though I'm not far into it). There have been a few letdowns in Onepiece. I don't need to begin with Naruto or bleach.


----------



## Batman (Feb 14, 2010)

I really need to read fma. I watched the old anime and was left puzzled. Then everyone told me that after a time it doesn't follow the manga in the slightest. So now I have to go back and find a good jumping off point. . . that or maybe i'll watch the brotherhood version.


So my vote is one piece. There was only one arc I didn't like. And it was a long one. But tons of people loved it. so I can't say that the quality was bad. It just wasn't to my taste.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Only One Piece and Full Metal Alchemist fit the bill for me, although I like way more series then that, but sometimes mangas just have hit and miss, and some only miss, like Naruto

Btw Tekken, where is your ava/sig from? 
I'm really curious because that looks amazing!


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Danbooru, but it's NSFW sit so. . .yeah.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys come off as pretty snobby.

Is it even possible to be happy with such high standards?

People act like they're above others for having higher standards... How? I can only see you as worthy of pity, because only so very few things truly bring you joy, and then you're left waiting patiently...


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Because some people don't read bad manga, they have high standards? lol okay, whatever you say.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm very forgiving, I love _Bleach_


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I'm very forgiving, I love _Bleach_


 
You read too many good titles to be phased.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 14, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Because some people don't read bad manga, they have high standards? lol okay, whatever you say.



Your own response just fuels my point further, by stating your opinions objectively instead of subjectively.

And yes, high standards is when what you consider to be "bad" outweighs what you consider to be "good." When you consider one of the most popular series to be boring and overrated, one has to wonder exactly what does it take to get you excited. And maybe your opinion isn't worth listening to at all, even.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Your own response just fuels my point further, by stating your opinions objectively instead of subjectively.



Isn't that how this entire thread works, I don't think anyone in here actually thinks their opinions are anything more than subjective clout. You're just stating the obvious here.



Malumultimus said:


> And yes, high standards is when what you consider to be "bad" outweighs what you consider to be "good."



Don't see why you're even bringing this up. I mean it's not like I said anything along the lines of: _"All manga sucks"_. The medium has such a long history. What's being published now just makes a very small fraction of it.




Malumultimus said:


> When you consider one of the most popular series to be boring and overrated, one has to wonder exactly what does it take to get you excited. And maybe your opinion isn't worth listening to at all, even.



Yes, because the popular series out now are the pinnacle of the Genre in it's entirety. Let alone the medium. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Candy (Feb 14, 2010)

OP and FMA are quite close


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

Tekken said:


> You read too many good titles to be phased.


Otaku syndrome 


Malumultimus said:


> Your own response just fuels my point further, by stating your opinions objectively instead of subjectively.


In my studious travels across the net, Ive learned that not everyone will share and or uphold the same opinions you hold dear. They tend to belligerently state their viewpoints as end all fact, all the while disregarding the many avid enthusiast who take the time out to indulge whichever literary work is in question.

It's not something that can be debated here, a stalemate if you will.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 14, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> even naruto's supposedly good parts were mediocre, i can only imagine how dreadful the bad parts are.
> 
> i don't read OP btw.



OP is better than HXH imo, so that's how split people are on it. Some guy will tell you you're not missing much, i will tell you is amazing. Give it a try though, i think you'll like it. Don't be fooled by the first couple of arcs ,it gets much better.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2010)

My choices where, Psyren, FMA, Soul Eater, and Hunter X Hunter. Special lolz for one piece getting a shit ton of votes. Being consistently mediocre is nothing to brag about.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Yes, jump ain't what it use to be, we agree on that much. However, stating one piece being the best is outright false. Filled with filler arcs and the currently boring war arc it's been a snorefest.
> 
> *Naruto has been much more entertaining with the Killer Bee vs Saskue, The Kage meeting, Pain invasion, Danzou vs Saskue.
> 
> Bleach has been more entertaining than one piece since Aizen stepped through the door as well. Oda needs to step his game up and actually write battles on-panel and stop being so emo.*



Killer Bee vs Sasuke filled me with nausea, the fact that he can stand up to a tail beast because he is uchiha was gag worthy. The kage meeting was filled with pretentiousness and more Sasuke darkness, Naruto is jebus wank. Pain invasion was the beginning of Naruto of jebus wank and the fucking Sand+Sound invasion was 300x better. Lastly Danzou vs Sasuke was hardly note worthy mostly forgettable and never had the energy of even a chuunin exam. 

Bleach and One Piece suffer from the same symptom. A bunch of "badasses" sitting around doing nothing but give speeches and filling their nostrils with the smell of their own fart. Any threat Aizen may have posed since "winter war" got rid of. Too many people standing around doing nothing, too much of the action being still images of what the author thinks is "cool". Where is the sword play of the Soul Society arc? The author is too afraid to show more than one character in one panel unless they are standing still with a speech bubble over their heads. For something bleach finds been looking forward to since Soul Society arc this is beyond a let down.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

I just hyperventilated!


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Let's not forget Captains forgetting to bring out Bankai because of plot, oh brother.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 14, 2010)

Impressive. 66, 64.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 14, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Nah son, that's overpowered. The merit of a character ain't in his body count. What about his depth, personality, *flaws* and strengths? Bolded doesn't even apply to Aizen because he has no flaws. I mean he one shoted four captains in one go. His intelligence isn't even believable anymore, it's like he always has some trap card in reserve and nothing fazes him. Any and all planning or strategy against him has proven to be useless. It seems like the only way to beat him is Plot Kai something I had hoped I left behind back in Dragonball.



Kubo has developed Aizen to be that way from the gates. You want him to all of a sudden change him up? There was a chapter that explained just why Aizen is above almost everyone. Him planning, scheming, deceiving and being ahead IS Aizen's character. 

And I can't believe you seriously believe Aizen has no flaws when ALL villains appear to look that way in their debut [simple generic storytelling] . As the story goes along their armor of invincibility begins to crack and show the weakness and flaws. Too early for you to be making these claims.




> In comparison to what manga? If you want good battles, read HXH [Made by The guy behind YuYu Hakusho] then compare it too Naruto. Worlds apart. . ._worlds_.



Give me a link to an entire chapter of HxH battle that is "worlds" apart from Naruto battles?




> I'm not gonna front, you're right about this. I just think he can afford to make Aizen more vulnerable. I mean there are ways to make a character of that caliber vulnerable without compromising their character. Compare Aizen too Meryem from HXH, both are presented in the story as Godly characters that are above any and all the cast. But, that's where the similarities end.



Aizen was baffled by Shinji's "reversed world" tech and even leaked blood in the battle showing some vulnerability.



			
				Wuzzman said:
			
		

> Killer Bee vs Sasuke filled me with nausea, the fact that he can stand up to a tail beast because he is uchiha was gag worthy. The kage meeting was filled with pretentiousness and more Sasuke darkness, Naruto is jebus wank. Pain invasion was the beginning of Naruto of jebus wank and the fucking Sand+Sound invasion was 300x better. Lastly Danzou vs Sasuke was hardly note worthy mostly forgettable and never had the energy of even a chuunin exam.



No, Danzou vs Saskue was a battle done right. With clever use of Genjutsu, summons and tactics. Pain invasion was the business, Kakashi vs Pain, Pain wasting the entirety of Konoha, Pain battling Sage Mode Naruto, boss summons, six-tails, Chibaku tensai, the Fourth coming back from the grave, and Naruto using his Kage Bunshins to defeat Pain was well done. 

Yet you try to say Micheal Jackson's invasion of Konoha performing his thriller video by bringing back old dead people who can grow large chia pets against a another senior citizen with a monkey and a re-hashed tech that the Fourth had was better than pain invasion? Stop it.

The Kage meeting was the business, Raikage vs Saskue was good quality physical fast-paced action. Mizukage even showed off good techniques blasting Saskue. Also how could the Saskue vs Killer bee fight give you nausea if you didn't read it. You claimed that saskue stood up to a tailed beast but he didn't. He was put on the stretcher like three times.



> Bleach and One Piece suffer from the same symptom. A bunch of "badasses" sitting around doing nothing but give speeches and filling their nostrils with the smell of their own fart. Any threat Aizen may have posed since "winter war" got rid of. Too many people standing around doing nothing, too much of the action being still images of what the author thinks is "cool". Where is the sword play of the Soul Society arc? The author is too afraid to show more than one character in one panel unless they are standing still with a speech bubble over their heads. For something bleach finds been looking forward to since Soul Society arc this is beyond a let down



True. The vintage sword play of Bleach has been lacking and the battles really haven't been competitive at all. But at least we got some decent battles out of it so far and people are actually battling unlike one peice where absolutely nothing is going on but cannon-fodder spreads and off-panel battles of big names.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 14, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Kubo has developed Aizen to be that way from the gates. You want him to all of a sudden change him up? There was a chapter that explained just why Aizen is above almost everyone. Him planning, scheming, deceiving and being ahead IS Aizen's character.



But, it's done in a way that undermines everyone he comes up against. I mean are you telling me that he can't be strong without being ahead of everyone in such absurd ways?



Superstars said:


> Aizen was baffled by Shinji's "reversed world" tech and even leaked blood in the battle showing some vulnerability.



I don't feel that's enough, especially when he figured it out on the very same chapter.




Superstars said:


> And I can't believe you seriously believe Aizen has no flaws when ALL villains appear to look that way in their debut [simple generic storytelling] . As the story goes along their armor of invincibility begins to crack and show the weakness and flaws. Too early for you to be making these claims.



But, if these flaws conveniently appear when he's about to bite the dust. Then it's far too late.





Superstars said:


> Give me a link to an entire chapter of HxH battle that is "worlds" apart from Naruto battles?



Morel Vs Cheetoh


Read Online

Killua Vs Chimera Ants [This one is long and the climax is really were I wanted to link, but it's better if you read the whole fight. Since, it's one big fight Nah'mean.


Read Online​


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the conclusion of the Morel Vs Cheetoh Battle, granted that if you skip to this link straight from the previous link. You will miss another exchange between them, but whatever.


Read Online


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

Im gonna Say One Piece and Soul Eater. 
I like FMA too but the story doesn't pull me in quite as much as the OP & SE


----------



## Superstars (Feb 15, 2010)

Tekken said:


> But, it's done in a way that undermines everyone he comes up against. I mean are you telling me that he can't be strong without being ahead of everyone in such absurd ways?


Well, Aizen hasn't faced everyone, Aizen only beat  competitive Bankai's in Kommamura and Hitsugaya [Who are obviously lower level captains] who were all injured btw from previous battles. Not too mention Shunsui didn't use his Bankai because he had reasons as stated by Ukitake in "Super Chunk from hell" chapter. Aizen isn't fighting anyone fresh at all or at full power, so it's obvious the opponents are underminded. 



> I don't feel that's enough, especially when he figured it out on the very same chapter.



The point was he showed vulnreability and he isn't some untouchable God.



> But, if these flaws conveniently appear when he's about to bite the dust. Then it's far too late.



I agree. Villains like Aizen are for someone else of 
compariable power [Yammamoto, Unohana ect] to be really pushed or the main hero towards the end.




> Morel Vs Cheetoh
> 
> 
> Read Online
> ...



I'll look into them.

Thanks for the links BTW!


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Well, Aizen hasn't faced everyone, Aizen only beat  competitive Bankai's in Kommamura and Hitsugaya [Who are obviously lower level captains] who were all injured btw from previous battles. Not too mention Shunsui didn't use his Bankai because he had reasons as stated by Ukitake in "Super Chunk from hell" chapter. Aizen isn't fighting anyone fresh at all or at full power, so it's obvious the opponents are underminded.



This is another point I find stupid. With all the captains hanging around, none of them even think about using Bankai other than the ones we;ve seen already? 




Superstars said:


> The point was he showed vulnreability and he isn't some untouchable God.



What, a cut on the arm and that's it? In comparison too all his over powered antics?





Superstars said:


> I agree. Villains like Aizen are for someone else of
> compariable power [Yammamoto, Unohana ect] to be really pushed or the main hero towards the end.



We all know they won't, though. This is going to be another case of Ichigo plot kai. 





Superstars said:


> I'll look into them.
> 
> Thanks for the links BTW!



No prob.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 15, 2010)

Tekken said:


> This is another point I find stupid. With all the captains hanging around, none of them even think about using Bankai other than the ones we;ve seen already?



Yeah, I found it retarded too. It seems the captains are holding back for some reason. 



> What, a cut on the arm and that's it? In comparison too all his over powered antics?


Yeah I know right. but it did show Aizen is human, being fooled and hit is something new for him.




> We all know they won't, though. This is going to be another case of Ichigo plot kai.



Lets hope that's not the case.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2010)

Pretty sure most Captains aren't using their bankai because KS has got them locked down. They'd be stabbing each other left and right, and doing Aizen's dirty work.


----------



## 8 (Feb 15, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Yes, *jump ain't what it use to be*, we agree on that much. However, stating one piece being the best is outright false. Filled with filler arcs and the currently boring war arc it's been a snorefest.


really? why do i keep hearing that over and over. actually i would argue that current jump has the strongest line-up ever.

for example just take a look at this poll. out of all series up there only 4 are not jump. and these ones are doing rather poor (in the poll).


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 15, 2010)

Beelzebub and Toriko are amazingly consistent to me, especially Toriko, which, while not being a series that I like alot, is pleasant to read every chapter.

FMA and Psyren are noteworthy mentions too, FMA in particular.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 15, 2010)

8 said:


> really? why do i keep hearing that over and over. actually i would argue that current jump has the strongest line-up ever.
> 
> for example just take a look at this poll. out of all series up there only 4 are not jump. and these ones are doing rather poor (in the poll).



I'm talking Jump's "Golden Age," series like Dragonball, Yu Yu Hakushou, Slam Dunk, Saint Seiya, Fist of the North Star, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure ect..All these are classics.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

Quick question
did JJBA change magazines?


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't forget Kinnikuman.



ArtieBoy said:


> Quick question
> did JJBA change magazines?



It's on ultra-jump now.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 15, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Don't forget Kinnikuman.



That's right! 
We can even add Rurouni Kenshin in the mix.



			
				ArtieBoy said:
			
		

> Quick question
> did JJBA change magazines?


It moved from Weekly Shounen Jump to Monthly Ultra Jump.

*Tekken* beat me to it.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That's right!
> We can even add Rurouni Kenshin in the mix.



Personally, I never could get into Kenshin.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2010)

Superstars said:


> woot



I can't believe someone just justified the trash which was the entirety of part 2. You must be new. Let me begin. The simple and and clean reason why Part 1 is 300x better than Part 2 is because Part 1 has side characters and an actual world, and Part 2 has Sasuke and Naruto....and thats it. The Pain invasion consisted of what? Pain strolling in kicking everyone ass, Naruto telling the _*hokage*_ to sit back and make me brownies (but wait he didn't even say anything nearly that badass). What the fuck happened to the Konoha that has over a half a dozen badass bloodlines? Or countless of battle hardened ass kickers who sit around doing badass shit because they are awesome? Nope they are all fodder, *all* of them. But jebus Naruto and his frog eyes THAT will save us. *BULLSHIT*. I blame this on kishi lowering his standards, smoking weed, and snorting coke off the pussies of fat hookers because naruto makes a shit ton of money no matter how bad it is. But this is beyond lame. 

Address the two Sasuke fights. They where bad because Sasuke is in them. Sasuke can't die. Sasuke won't die. I'm not a Sasuke hater hell I'm not a Sasuke basher. But he has zero plot relevance. His goal of destroying Konoha, you know the village with a shit ton of uber powerful guys who could wreck shit up for the shits and giggles, his horror bad. The fact that a tailed beast is wasted in this tale of revenge is simply bad writing at its finest. You think nearly killing a tailed beast is not standing up to him? The only black character in the manga had a near death experience from an emo's glowing eyes. I think that is pretty fucking close. The same applies to sasuke vs danzo, the guy is a politician amanda waller type, why in the world would you hype him to be a serious threat that could fight the INVINCIBLE FLAMING SKELETON OF DOOM Sasuke? The only credit there was to the fight is that it was better than reading bleach or one piece at the exact same moment. Seriously a kill Danzo plot done intelligently would involve deconstructing the organization Root one peon at a time. Instead we have a chakra fight in the middle of "who gives a fuck anymore" and a near dead side character who's only purpose is to show the DARKNESS SASUKES!!..... Hurray plot!

And no one fights in Bleach. They pose for the camera than mysteriously fall dead because Aizen doesn't love them no more. Kubo is getting rid of Aizens gang in one big checklist fashion from least popular to most popular. Maybe we will get an actual fight when Ichigo finally awakens his vizard/arrcannar/shigmai/my-mothers-cats power. But that would probably consist of a single slash to the shoulder (never straight down the middle...never......) followed by a speach bubble with a "geez fuck he fast" comment from some token side character we all thought was badass 200 chapters ago. 

Oh btw Aizen doesn't have flaws. Villains have flaws, Aizen is not a villain. He is simply a guy who wants to sit on his ass all day and contemplate the meaning of the weird smells coming from his ass. A villainy involves the act of doing something evil. Aizen hasn't even gotten past the doing something part of that sentence.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist for sure.


----------



## abcd (Feb 15, 2010)

One Piece and FMA from my point of view


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaking of ninja's, when it comes to anime I recommend: Black Lion, Basilisk, and Ninja Scroll. Really good Ninja action.


----------



## 8 (Feb 15, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I'm talking Jump's "Golden Age," series like Dragonball, Yu Yu Hakushou, Slam Dunk, Saint Seiya, Fist of the North Star, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure ect..All these are classics.


when it comes to classics people tend to romanticize. your wearing pink glasses. not denying their greatness, but they are a tad overrated.

the current line-up is up there: one piece, naruto, bleach, hunter x hunter, gintama, bakuman, toriko, mago, psyren, beelzebub.. and monthly: claymore, soul eater, fma..
these ones get overly criticized, bashed and underrated. but i bet a decade from now most of them will be considered classics as well.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

FMA and Soul Eater aren't  jump series, though.​
Overrated? I mean when it comes to people who think there the_ "Best Mango evar"_ I tend to agree. But, really it's no competition when it comes to comparison between Golden age jump and current Jump. I mean Bleach and Naruto, lol. People are gonna have their biases, aside from HXH For the life of me I can't see any merit in jumps current line up. Claymore is pretty tight too, but they kill off their good characters to frequently.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 15, 2010)

if "The Breaker" was up there i wouldve voted.


----------



## Wade (Feb 15, 2010)

HxH, One Piece, Hajime no Ippo, Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

@ Wade : Realy ? I had the impresion you didn't like OP .


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm gonna have to say FMA.  I like Naruto more, but Arakawa is undoubtedly a better author than Kishi is, at least in the area of consistency.  

Oda is a good author too, I just found OP boring for the most part, with only a few bright spots.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 15, 2010)

FMA for sure. I enjoy Bleach and Naruto but FMA is the best consistently.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 15, 2010)

One Piece, FMA & Hunter X Hunter to an extent.


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 16, 2010)

One Piece and Soul Eater


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 16, 2010)

Look at that. One Piece took the lead (but for how long).


----------



## 8 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tekken said:


> FMA and Soul Eater aren't  jump series, though.​


mixed up that magazine with jump square. 

doesn't change my opinion though.
------

ongoing jump series i currently read: one piece, naruto, bleach, hunter x hunter, gintama, bakuman, toriko, mago, psyren, beelzebub, claymore.

i enjoy these. i may be speaking just for myself, but i don't think they are lacking compared to the classics. (not counting the last three years of bleach)

it quite annoys me how classics are declared holy. so no one shall ever criticize it.

but actually, if you'd take yu yu hakusho, dragon ball or hakuto no ken. and throw them to thousands critics to discuss them one chapter each week. they would fall apart faster then naruto.
its quite obvious the authors back then didn't even know where they were going, and just made up stuff on the fly.

there are two standards:
for classics - pink glasses mode.
for ongoing series - microscope mode.


----------



## p0l3r (Feb 16, 2010)

My votes would go to One piece,FMA,The Breaker,Yotsubato! and special consideration: Deadman Wonderland,HSDK,Change 123 I like martial arts mangas. =/  

If you want to look at good shounen mangas just go to baka-updates and click shounen genre and read the mangas with the highest ratings.Thats how I choose what mangas to try out.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 16, 2010)

Deadmam Wonderland delivers indeed


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 16, 2010)

8 said:


> it quite annoys me how classics are declared holy. so no one shall ever criticize it.
> 
> but actually, if you'd take yu yu hakusho, dragon ball or hakuto no ken. and throw them to thousands critics to discuss them one chapter each week. they would fall apart faster then naruto.
> its quite obvious the authors back then didn't even know where they were going, and just made up stuff on the fly.
> ...



The standards that current jump is known for is entirely based off classic formula's, though. That's the problem really, the classic series raised the bar too a certain level and the current series have not. Instead they simply languish on mediocrity. Sure if you critique said classic series now a days, they will fall apart because they are dated. But, to compare it too train wrecks like Naruto & Bleach is pushing envelop.


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tekken said:


> The standards that current jump is known for is entirely based off classic formula's, though. That's the problem really, the classic series raised the bar too a certain level and the current series have not. Instead they simply languish on mediocrity. Sure if you critique said classic series now a days, they will fall apart because they are dated. But, to compare it too train wrecks like Naruto & Bleach is pushing envelop.



By such a high bar, i'm assuming the incredibly high bar that Dragon Ball set by having villains who just wanted to destroy the world because they were "evil," powers that had very little explanation, a plot that was incredibly predictable, and an entire story that was incredibly formulaic? Right?


If Dragon Ball weren't the first, it would simply be another average shounen these days. Since it's the first, it deserves some credit, but don't go saying that Dragon Ball set the bar so high others couldn't live up to it.


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, since I started the thread, I'll finally add my input on my picks.


1. I gotta go with FMA like most people here. It's not my favorite (although I enjoy it quite a bit), but no person can deny the consistent nature of the plot. It's simply written in an incredibly meticulous manner.

2. Hunter X Hunter. I put this here only under the stipulation that I'm ignoring hiatuses. When chapters come out, they're always great. When things are on hiatus, they suck, but regardless, just keeping in mind the story itself, I gotta pick HxH.

3. Psyren. Best manga in WSJ right now, and I don't think it's very close. Only reason I would have it this low is because the relatively low amount of chapters it has compared to the competition. In other words, at this point, Naruto was still awesome, so there is room for inconsistency yet. 

4. One Piece. Great manga, but I don't objectively think it's very consistent. Some arcs in OP are godly awesome, others are very mediocre and drag on. 

5. Soul eater. It's consistent, but never stands out as awesome.

6. Kekkaishi. Same deal as Soul eater. 



100000000.   Bleach. Consistently Terrible.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 16, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> By such a high bar, i'm assuming the incredibly high bar that Dragon Ball set by having villains who just wanted to destroy the world because they were "evil," powers that had very little explanation, a plot that was incredibly predictable, and an entire story that was incredibly formulaic? Right?



 I never stated or even implied that Dragonball or any other classic jump series set the bar so high that current series can't compete. Rather, they keep the bar at the level that other classic series set years ago. They don't add enough new formulas to differentiate themselves from golden age jump. Sure the stuff that they write now would have been great over a decade a ago. But, that's the problem.

Also, what your describing is around the time when the series jumped shark. I mean if you think Dragonball is supposed to be about deep characters then you missed the point of the manga and what makes it a good series. Nowadays, I notice that people keep complaining about lack of depth in the older jump series like Dragonball. And, I tend to agree that drama and entire chapters revolving around characters emotions gives are series more dimension. But, what's the point really if you can't write said elements. Naruto and Bleach fans always talk about their respective series depth in terms of characterization. Yet, things like Naruto's _"bonds"_ are so horribly executed that they become memes. Don't even get me started on Aizens _"intricate"_ plans. Elements like that burden the manga and it gets to the point where they just get in the way as opposed to making the series great.



cbus05 said:


> If Dragon Ball weren't the first, it would simply be another average shounen these days. Since it's the first, it deserves some credit, *but don't go saying that Dragon Ball set the bar so high others couldn't live up to it.*



Where did I say anything like that? Infact, I did not primarily mention Dragonball, you did.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I can't believe someone just justified the trash which was the entirety of part 2. You must be new. Let me begin. The simple and and clean reason why Part 1 is 300x better than Part 2 is because Part 1 has side characters and an actual world, and Part 2 has Sasuke and Naruto....and thats it. The Pain invasion consisted of what? Pain strolling in kicking everyone ass, Naruto telling the _*hokage*_ to sit back and make me brownies (but wait he didn't even say anything nearly that badass). What the fuck happened to the Konoha that has over a half a dozen badass bloodlines? Or countless of battle hardened ass kickers who sit around doing badass shit because they are awesome? Nope they are all fodder, *all* of them. But jebus Naruto and his frog eyes THAT will save us. *BULLSHIT*. I blame this on kishi lowering his standards, smoking weed, and snorting coke off the pussies of fat hookers because naruto makes a shit ton of money no matter how bad it is. But this is beyond lame.



Kishimoto upgraded his standards by having Konoha run into a character like Pain with great depth, motivation and battle power. No one in Konoha could stand up to him [Not Jiraiya or Kakashi] but a new and fully trained Naruto who has surpassed both Kakashi, Yodaime and Jiraiya with prep time and help to handle a monster like Pain. Yeah it was written right by Kishimoto.

I Lol at how you say Part one is better than part two because it had side characters in it? Wow, side characters are in part two as well and had face time from Asuma, Shikimaru, Ino, Chouji, Kakashi, Sakura, Gaara, Kankuro, Temari, Konomaru, Jiraiya, Sai, ect. Seriosuly your just whining for no reason.



> Address the two Sasuke fights. They where bad because Sasuke is in them. Sasuke can't die. Sasuke won't die. I'm not a Sasuke hater hell I'm not a Sasuke basher. *But he has zero plot relevance.* His goal of destroying Konoha, you know the village with a shit ton of uber powerful guys who could wreck shit up for the shits and giggles, his horror bad. The fact that a tailed beast is wasted in this tale of revenge is simply bad writing at its finest. You think nearly killing a tailed beast is not standing up to him? The only black character in the manga had a near death experience from an emo's glowing eyes. I think that is pretty fucking close. The same applies to sasuke vs danzo, the guy is a politician amanda waller type, why in the world would you hype him to be a serious threat that could fight the INVINCIBLE FLAMING SKELETON OF DOOM Sasuke? The only credit there was to the fight is that it was better than reading bleach or one piece at the exact same moment. Seriously a kill Danzo plot done intelligently would involve deconstructing the organization Root one peon at a time. Instead we have a chakra fight in the middle of "who gives a fuck anymore" and a near dead side character who's only purpose is to show the DARKNESS SASUKES!!..... Hurray plot!



This is why I said you need to go back and read Naruto. Saskue's plot importance is extremely signifciant. Did you know the hate/revenge cycle that Naruto is trying to stop is directly coming from Saskue himself? Did you know about the Bonds theme which ties with Saskue as well? Saskue is the problem and Naruto is the answer to the plot. Saskue has been about revenge since part one and you claim he has no plot importance? He basically became the very thing Naruto is trying to prevent.

Danzou's battle against saskue was entertaining and written well. The way he was finished off and how it ended on his flashback was great writing. He was a true ninja, willing to die and sacrifice himself on the battle field and he did just that. That was his whole purpose and point, making sacrifices for the better of the ninja world and the flashback reinforced that.

As for Saskue's battle against Killer Bee, it was great, one of the best written battles in the manga [Better than any in part one]. And Saskue LOST to Killer Bee he got fooled by a replacement jutsu and dang near died three times if it was not for Team Taka saving him. Guess what too, the Black guy lived and survived in his debut [usually that don't happen] and fooled the asian Uchiha. Great Job Kishimoto.

Seriously Wuzzman, read the naruto manga over, you need to.



> And no one fights in Bleach. They pose for the camera than mysteriously fall dead because Aizen doesn't love them no more. Kubo is getting rid of Aizens gang in one big checklist fashion from least popular to most popular. Maybe we will get an actual fight when Ichigo finally awakens his vizard/arrcannar/shigmai/my-mothers-cats power. But that would probably consist of a single slash to the shoulder (never straight down the middle...never......) followed by a speach bubble with a "geez fuck he fast" comment from some token side character we all thought was badass 200 chapters ago.



No one fights in Bleach? You mean, No one fights in One Piece! You obviously read Bleach with your eyes closed cause that's all they do is fight. Did you see Kenpachi vs Noitara, Ulquirra vs Ichigo, Grimmjaw vs Ichigo, Hitsugaya vs Halibel,  Hisagi vs Findor, Stark vs Shunsui and love/rose, Barragan the list goes on. And I didn't name any from Soul Society arc. Seriously, the dialouge in the battles is because of the characters interaction, exposition and development, which is for the plot. Anyone with the sense of a celery stick knows this. You need to go read Bleach...Again, not just Naruto.




> Oh btw Aizen doesn't have flaws. Villains have flaws, Aizen is not a villain. He is simply a guy who wants to sit on his ass all day and contemplate the meaning of the weird smells coming from his ass. A villainy involves the act of doing something evil. Aizen hasn't even gotten past the doing something part of that sentence.



Deception, Betrayal and murder? Aizen commands villains! Not too mention he is trying to waste 100,000 human souls just for a key to another door like nothing. If that ain't what a villain is/does I don't know what is.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 16, 2010)

8 said:


> when it comes to classics people tend to romanticize. your wearing pink glasses. not denying their greatness, but they are a tad overrated.
> 
> the current line-up is up there: one piece, naruto, bleach, hunter x hunter, gintama, bakuman, toriko, mago, psyren, beelzebub.. and monthly: claymore, soul eater, fma..
> these ones get overly criticized, bashed and underrated. but i bet a decade from now most of them will be considered classics as well.



Time can only answer that question whether those mangas will be classics or not.

BTW, Only current Shounen Jump I'm gonna give major props too for trying something slightly different is Death Note and Yugioh.


----------



## KBL (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow One Piece surely is overrated in this section (and in the OBD lol)... It's a great manga, but always consistent? Hell no. Just look at the last war... meh.

For me Fma should win, i don't find a freakin chapter that is boring or dull, all of them are pure gold.. in a second close is HxH.

Naruto is not the best, but it isn't pure shit like many people say here but anyway, i guess tastes are tastes...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2010)

how can a manga with epic netero and king on one chapter and octopus trolling in the next be considered consistent? 

though i voted for it


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 18, 2010)

One Piece RULEZ


----------



## 8 (Mar 18, 2010)

^how much did you dig to find this?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 18, 2010)

*Theme of this thread*

[YOUTUBE]EJR8C5nj-CA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 18, 2010)

geat song.

I voted for the following: 

One Piece 
Beelzebub
Toriko 
D.Gray Man
Full Metal Alchemist
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 18, 2010)

Negima, D.Grayman and Kekkaishi for me.
Negima picked up all harem and evolved to some kinda super shounen or something.
D.Gray has been pretty constant some slow parts but nothing to actually say is truly boring.
Kekkaishi is just yeah


----------



## 8 (Mar 18, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Negima, D.Grayman and Kekkaishi for me.
> Negima picked up all harem and evolved to some kinda super shounen or something.
> D.Gray has been pretty constant some slow parts but nothing to actually say is truly boring.
> Kekkaishi is just yeah


i'm currently at chapter 15 of negima. but i'm already getting tired of the gags/harem. how long do i have to read until it change into a battle manga?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 18, 2010)

8 said:


> i'm currently at chapter 15 of negima. but i'm already getting tired of the gags/harem. how long do i have to read until it change into a battle manga?



quick summary.
It starts out with the harem shit, he fights the first person, more gags for awhile, ends up going to another city, and gets into a fight where shit will start to get real, they leave, and I do recall more gags, then a fight again, once that fight is over, it's solid shounen from that point on basically.

So to sum it up, the gags n shit will decrease after each battle for about 3 battles if I recall correctly, then it becomes pure shounen with ecchi thrown in as fan service occasionally, and right now at the current chapter there hasn't been really much fan service at all in truth in fact the last true fan service thing if I recall was like 60 chapters ago >.>.


Nah but when umm Negi's past and anger is revealed to you, basically thats when things are real shounen.

You can skip ahead to Evangeline vs Negi and then again maybe 9 chapters before negi vs fate (while in child form) but really think of it this way the opening chapters just flesh out how "normal" a life these kids live before Negi's situation causes things to change.
You then learn (if you haven't all ready) a lot of them are absurd freaks and more than innocent.


EDIT: Did some quick backtracking for you
Your close to Negi's first battle, this is an intro fight really which will introduce the pactio system & the partner mechanic.
If you can hold out from there the next plot relevant things are in about 20 chapters after that at 44 or so (where Negi's rival starts to appear) as for awhile it's a bit more silliness, again it will decrease.
Actually excuse me I was wrong...basically after the Kyoto arc (starts shortly after the first battle but in truth isn't plot relevant until about 20 chapters after the first battle) it speed blitzes past the wilheim arc (which is short) into the Mahora Festival arc which is full of fights basically and powerful people appearing (a fighting tournament which later turns into much more)
From there you'll approach if I recall the Magic world arc.... and yeah.

So really.
Just brace yourself for about 17 chapters total of "Bullshit" (just think of it as a lot of backstory )

From there the pacing will basically...never be like the beginning chapters again, as I'm damn sure it wasn't originally intended to be some epic shounen until the Kyoto arc.


----------



## 8 (Mar 18, 2010)

^that doesn't sound too bad. i was expecting the gags/harem part to last for much longer.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 18, 2010)

I live to serve...
well not really but w/e.
If you haven't found the charm by the end of the mahora festival arc, the manga is most likely not what your looking for unless lots of main character blood is what your looking for...in which case the magic world arc would fix that >.>


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 18, 2010)

8 said:


> i'm currently at chapter 15 of negima. but i'm already getting tired of the gags/harem. how long do i have to read until it change into a battle manga?



don't read it.  I did the same thing and it was incredibly disappointing. negi runs around in an adult form (because the writer realized how fangirls would like it more that way) and nothing ever happens.

I might sound bitter, but it was because a friend hyped up the magic world arcs up for me.  It seems like its picking up but I've yet to catch up fully.  You'll probably enjoy the manga but don't get overhyped for the battle parts like I did.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, a Superstars vs. Wuzzman debate, and they're talking about One Piece. And they claim to hate it?

Anyways, FMA easily. OP loses because of Amazon Lily, HxH loses because of... Well, just read the recent chapter where the King is healed, and anything else I either have not read or dislike too much.

EDIT: Wait, wait, wait, people actually VOTED for Fairy Tail?


----------



## Rykiel (Mar 18, 2010)

One Piece has had its highs and lows, but FMA and Toriko on the other hand are always a fun and delightful read.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 19, 2010)

FMA, no doubt. 

Although Mahou Sensei Negima has stepped up majorly!!! Forgot all about its harem/ecchi beginnings for a while.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 19, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Wow, a Superstars vs. Wuzzman debate, and they're talking about One Piece. And they claim to hate it?



Just because I don't like things that are going on in one piece doesn't mean I hate it. That's what seperates fans from fanboys.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 19, 2010)

Zetman is another good one.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 19, 2010)

Zetman is good, but isn't it a seinen?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 19, 2010)

Zetman is great, but I have more experience with FMA. 

Really, I think the only reason FMA isn't winning right now is because it's not as read as OP/Naruto/Bleach, so they suck away some of the votes while OP stays in the lead due to a ridiculously large fanbase.



Superstars said:


> Just because I don't like things that are going on in one piece doesn't mean I hate it. That's what seperates fans from fanboys.



No, I mean you have an obsession with bringing it up and keeping the topic on One Piece.

We honestly don't give a shit.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, It is actually. I've just been reading it lately and felt I should mention it. Pretty irrelevant though, when you pay attention to the thread title.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 19, 2010)

is zetman even considered shonen?  Haven't read it but have been wanting to for like 3 years lol


----------



## Amuro (Mar 19, 2010)

Zetman is seinen.


----------



## Wade (Mar 19, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter and FullMetal Alchemist.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 26, 2010)

One Piece and Full Metal Alchemist for me.


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 26, 2010)

zetman fucking blows anyway


----------



## MakeEmum (Mar 26, 2010)

One piece for me,  don't agree with the current arc being meh, well I guess constant battling can be tiring to some, but IMO there's moments that made pretty much every chapter in the arc worth reading


----------

